# Degrado Burioni, sfotte disabile in rete. Rischio denuncia



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

L'odiatore virostar Burioni ha fatto un'altra vittima.

Stava insultando come al suo solito chi non la pensa come lui sul covid e affini, per inciso elogia Fedriga e Zaia, quando ha letto tra i messaggi una ragazza che ha condiviso la posizione di un deputato leghista.

E' andato sul suo profilo, ha preso la sua foto e l'ha esposta al pubblico ludibrio scrivendo "capisco".

Già 1.500 risposte disgustate in rete, il deputato Borghi preannuncia una probabile denuncia.

Poco fa la virostar ha cancellato il commento sprezzante, dopo molte segnalazioni di utenti, ma ormai lo screen shot è in giro ovunque,


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

>


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

Fazio Fabio non ha niente da dire ?
ancora a libro paga con i soldi pubblici questo infame ?

Letta nipote non ha ancora dato mandato di una commissione in vigilanza RAI per body shaming di una persona fragile?
parliamo del partito che fece interrogazioni parlamentari per l'imitazione della Boschi...


----------



## numero 3 (10 Luglio 2022)

Sarà impossibile ma le devono pagare tutte queste " VIROSTAR" devono finire politicamente e economicamente sul lastrico.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

voglio vedere come copriranno questo body shaming in rai


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

Ma dove hai letto che è disabile? Da tutte le parti si parla di bodyshaming, non di disabilità


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma dove hai letto che è disabile? Da tutte le parti si parla di bodyshaming, non di disabilità


è pieno di siti e commenti che parlano di ragazza disabile e fragile.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è pieno di siti e commenti che parlano di ragazza disabile e fragile.


Speriamo allora che lo caccino fuori a calci in cù dalla rai


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma dove hai letto che è disabile? Da tutte le parti si parla di bodyshaming, non di disabilità


quindi secondo te il problema sta nel disabile-bodysciemi
andiamo bene


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

perchè disabile?

a me sembra semplicemente brutta (scusate non saprei come dirlo)

il che è meno grave..ma rende comunque burioni in questo caso un gran cog...


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

*sito di Porro, da cui ho letto la notizia prima:*

"La non notizia è che Roberto Burioni ha umiliato una *disabile. *
Alessia è una ragazza di trent’anni, attiva sui _social_ dove confida tenerissimi ingenui desideri: studiare all’università, cantare nei locali."


*Giorgio La Porta, giornalista e assistente parlamentare leghista:*

"Bullizzare e fare body shaming a una ragazza *disabile* da un profilo con 350mila follower è la nuova politica di inclusione degli ospiti Rai?
Voglio Alessia da Fazio e Littizzetto al posto di Burioni."


*Borghi:*

"Burioni a questo giro non la può passare liscia.
Sto facendo valutare la questione agli avvocati.
Il dileggio di una ragazza *fragile* è un'azione gravissima e rivoltante.
Prima che arrivi la giustizia deve arrivare il disprezzo collettivo.
Intanto segnalo ad Agcom"


@ARKANA @__king george__


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te il problema sta nel disabile-bodysciemi
> andiamo bene


Se l'ha sfottuta solo perchè è brutta è più o meno quello che fa salvini da sempre contro chi lo critica su twitter, se l'ha sfottuta perchè disabile è tutto un altro paio di maniche, se non capisci la differenza mi dispiace per te.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> L'odiatore virostar Burioni ha fatto un'altra vittima.
> 
> Stava insultando come al suo solito chi non la pensa come lui sul covid e affini, per inciso elogia Fedriga e Zaia, quando ha letto tra i messaggi una ragazza che ha condiviso la posizione di un deputato leghista.
> 
> ...



Gli sciiiienziati.

Gente infallibile dalle cui labbra ancora oggi pendiamo, perché ci proteggono ed hanno a cuore la nostra salute. Loro sono studiati.

Mica come i complottari, gente allucinata e senza cuore.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sito di Porro, da cui ho letto la notizia prima:*
> 
> "La non notizia è che Roberto Burioni ha umiliato una *disabile. *
> Alessia è una ragazza di trent’anni, attiva sui _social_ dove confida tenerissimi ingenui desideri: studiare all’università, cantare nei locali."
> ...


beh allora sarà disabile..dalla foto però non si capisce cosi chiaramente a mio avviso

ergo come non l'abbiamo capito alcuni di noi non l'avrà capito nemmeno Burioni

ok che uno avrà pochi neuroni ma a capire che insultare o deridere pubblicamente una disabile è un suicidio mediatico credo ci arrivi anche lui  

anche se uno non avesse scrupoli morali intendo


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sito di Porro, da cui ho letto la notizia prima:*
> 
> "La non notizia è che Roberto Burioni ha umiliato una *disabile. *
> Alessia è una ragazza di trent’anni, attiva sui _social_ dove confida tenerissimi ingenui desideri: studiare all’università, cantare nei locali."
> ...


E allora speriamo che veramente vengano presi provvedimenti contro sto *********


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se l'ha sfottuta solo perchè è brutta è più o meno quello che fa salvini da sempre contro chi lo critica su twitter, se l'ha sfottuta perchè disabile è tutto un altro paio di mani, se non capisci la differenza mi dispiace per te.


concordo

infatti anche salvini è un cog..come Burioni in questo caso

com'era silvio per le sue battute offensive ecc

un conto è il carpentiere al bar un conto sono i politici o personaggi pubblici ben pagati (e tramite mezzo pubblico peraltro)


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se l'ha sfottuta solo perchè è brutta è più o meno quello che fa salvini da sempre contro chi lo critica su twitter, se l'ha sfottuta perchè disabile è tutto un altro paio di maniche, se non capisci la differenza mi dispiace per te.


vladimiro schiaccia il bottone


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh allora sarà disabile..dalla foto però non si capisce cosi chiaramente a mio avviso
> 
> ergo come non l'abbiamo capito alcuni di noi non l'avrà capito nemmeno Burioni
> 
> ...


questa ragazza ha detto semplicemente che sia positivo avere in un partito chi la pensa diversamente da chi ha accettato con vanto green pass, vaccini obbligatori, restrizioni etc.

cosa c'entrava prendere la foto ?
niente, non ha detto non mi piace Burioni che si è vendicato

purtroppo ha fatto una cosa meschina e più infida...ha fatto capire che per sostenere quella tesi bisogna avere problemi come lei...


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Fazio Fabio non ha niente da dire ?
> ancora a libro paga con i soldi pubblici questo infame ?
> 
> Letta nipote non ha ancora dato mandato di una commissione in vigilanza RAI per body shaming di una persona fragile?
> parliamo del partito che fece interrogazioni parlamentari per l'imitazione della Boschi...


La ragazza è immigrata o lesbica ? Mi sa di no.. quindi per Letta non conta niente.


----------



## Marilson (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è pieno di siti e commenti che parlano di ragazza disabile e fragile.



e che ne poteva sapere lui? Deprecabile il gesto, ma da qui a dire che ha offeso la sua disabilita' ce ne passa


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> L'odiatore virostar Burioni ha fatto un'altra vittima.
> 
> Stava insultando come al suo solito chi non la pensa come lui sul covid e affini, per inciso elogia Fedriga e Zaia, quando ha letto tra i messaggi una ragazza che ha condiviso la posizione di un deputato leghista.
> 
> ...



Questi si sentono autorizzati a tutto. Esseri squallidi.


----------



## Baba (10 Luglio 2022)

Ma questa perchè ha condiviso la posizione di un deputato leghista? Come faceva a sapere la sua posizione?


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

*Lega in commissione vigilanza RAI vuole fare richiesta di escludere Burioni dalla tv di stato
Lo rendono noto i membri leghisti stessi tramite una nota*


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e che ne poteva sapere lui? Deprecabile il gesto, ma da qui a dire che ha offeso la sua disabilita' ce ne passa


Beh oddio, la ragazza esprime apprezzamento per un tale(non so chi sia) che a giudizio di Burioni avrebbe espresso opinioni non propriamente brillanti. Di certo non voleva elogiarne le facoltà mentali.
Come faceva a saperlo? Come hanno fatto tutti gli altri.

Resta fermo che una cosa del genere è inammissibile fatta da chiunque verso chiunque e non deve proprio venire in mente di farla, soprattutto se di mestiere fai il docente universitario e sei anche un personaggio pubblico.


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perchè disabile?
> 
> a me sembra semplicemente brutta (scusate non saprei come dirlo)
> 
> il che è meno grave..ma rende comunque burioni in questo caso un gran cog...


Ha trent’anni e scrive che la madre le ha fatto doccia e shampoo…


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi si sentono autorizzati a tutto. Esseri squallidi.



un mese fa Bassetti ad una serata ha avuto un cocktail buttato sulla schiena.

carabinieri sul posto

solidarietà di Speranza, Toti etc

penso a Pregliasco nella bufera per rinviare le operazioni nella sua clinica ai non vaccinati, qualche giorno fuori dalla lucina e poi tornato come se niente fosse

è evidente che queste persone siano abbastanza intoccabili per lo status quo politico attuale


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e che ne poteva sapere lui? Deprecabile il gesto, ma da qui a dire che ha offeso la sua disabilita' ce ne passa



Ma infatti la disabilità c'entra poco. E' il gesto che dice tutto.

E' come sparare a chiunque perché credi che tutti hanno il giubotto antiproiettile. E chi non ce l'ha?

E' un kretino arrogante.


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lega in commissione vigilanza RAI vuole fare richiesta di escludere Burioni dalla tv di stato
> Lo rendono noto i membri leghisti stessi tramite una nota*


Godo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lega in commissione vigilanza RAI vuole fare richiesta di escludere Burioni dalla tv di stato
> Lo rendono noto i membri leghisti stessi tramite una nota*



Ma magari cacciassero lui e i suoi simili.


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lega in commissione vigilanza RAI vuole fare richiesta di escludere Burioni dalla tv di stato
> Lo rendono noto i membri leghisti stessi tramite una nota*


La lega conta ancora qualcosa ??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2022)

Per me è una scemenza che può avere cassa di risonanza solo in questa società del nulla.
Ma godo, il politically correct tanto acclamato deve affosare tutti come un boomerang, tutti, nessuno escluso. Implodano tutti.


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lega in commissione vigilanza RAI vuole fare richiesta di escludere Burioni dalla tv di stato
> Lo rendono noto i membri leghisti stessi tramite una nota*


Fanno bene. Spero che la cosa venga valutata anche dall’ordine dei medici e dal San Raffaele.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lega in commissione vigilanza RAI vuole fare richiesta di escludere Burioni dalla tv di stato
> Lo rendono noto i membri leghisti stessi tramite una nota*



Ecco i paladini delle cause perse, che abbaiano quando non conta una segaccia nulla.

Propaganda vairuz batte buonismo 2-0, in questo caso.

Non gli faranno una minchia, oppure lo sostituiscono con un altro fomentatore pro-pandemia corrotto, nessun problema.


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perchè disabile?
> 
> a me sembra semplicemente brutta (scusate non saprei come dirlo)
> 
> il che è meno grave..ma rende comunque burioni in questo caso un gran cog...


Come fai a capire che non è disabile da una foto?


----------



## hakaishin (10 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e che ne poteva sapere lui? Deprecabile il gesto, ma da qui a dire che ha offeso la sua disabilita' ce ne passa


Il gesto fa solo capire il degrado toccato da questi pagliacci incompetenti che sono le virostar. Burioni è pericoloso e criminale come tutti i suoi compari. Mi limito a dire che andrebbe interdetto ma andrei molto oltre…


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è una scemenza che può avere cassa di risonanza solo in questa società del nulla.
> Ma godo, il politically correct tanto acclamato deve affosare tutti come un boomerang, tutti, nessuno escluso. Implodano tutti.


ecco questo è un commento a mio avviso intelligente

perchè non è che se lo fa Tizio che piace allora si minimizza e se lo fa Caio che non piace si condanna

o una o l'altra

l


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Come fai a capire che non è disabile da una foto?


che discorso è?? la disabilità è l'eccezione alla regola (grazie a Dio) quindi la presumibilità è che non lo sia se non si vede in modo chiaro

poi se come dite piu sopra si capiva dai commenti allora non lo so..io ho letto solo il post qui e ho visto la foto messa qui


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Stranamente gente come Letta, Boldrini, Selvaggia non ha ancora detto niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco questo è un commento a mio avviso intelligente
> 
> perchè non è che se lo fa Tizio che piace allora si minimizza e se lo fa Caio che non piace si condanna
> 
> ...



Non credo che sia intelligente, perché di fatto è un commento da bar e ne so scrivere di migliori e profondi.
Però è coerente con quella che è la mia battaglia contro il politically correct o il perbenismo a tutti i costi.

Per me questo tweet di Burioni è equivalente alla scena di Cecco il Fornaio di Fantozzi "caccia fuori la foto du' mostro, fa ridere un po' questa gente". A me fa sorridere. Non ha preso a sassate un disabile in carrozzina o scritto "handicappata di m..." (sempre che poi questa sia veramente disabile...)
Il problema è che non si può più dire nulla, scherzare su nulla.
Questo perbenismo è destinato ad implodere su se stesso, travolgerà tutti quanti, e anche chi lo difende a spada tratta di questo passo ne sarà coinvolto penalmente almeno una volta nella vita, si ritorcerà contro.

Poi è vero che questi personaggi come Burioni predicano bene e razzolano male. Così come i vari Fazio, Selvaggia & co che stavolta stanno zitti. E per l'appunto godo, anche loro pensano di esserne fuori ma prima o poi il boomerang tornerà loro in mezzo ai denti.
Destra o sinistra, in questo caso a me non frega niente, il politically correct deve morire.


----------



## Zenos (10 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Stranamente gente come Letta, Boldrini, Selvaggia non ha ancora detto niente


Ovvio,devono prima capire da che parte pende il gregge.


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che discorso è?? la disabilità è l'eccezione alla regola (grazie a Dio) quindi la presumibilità è che non lo sia se non si vede in modo chiaro
> 
> poi se come dite piu sopra si capiva dai commenti allora non lo so..io ho letto solo il post qui e ho visto la foto messa qui


Ma se la notizia riporta che è disabile lo prendiamo per buono dato che una foto a mezzo busto non ci dà informazioni sullo stato di salute di una persona, a meno che non sia la foto di un necrologio o altre rare eccezioni.


----------



## Viulento (10 Luglio 2022)

avrebbe potuto dire che li avevano hackerato l'account.

che mongospastico!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (10 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma se la notizia riporta che è disabile lo prendiamo per buono dato che una foto a mezzo busto non ci dà informazioni sullo stato di salute di una persona, a meno che non sia la foto di un necrologio o altre rare eccezioni.


Avere mani così come nella foto non sembra molto sano, è roba da centenari con disfagia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Avere mani così come nella foto non sembra molto sano, è roba da centenari con disfagia.



Ma anche se non fosse disabile,chi sei tu per pubblicare la foto di una persona e sbeffeggiarla (davanti ai tuoi 300.000 follower più tutti gli altri utenti della piattaforma) scrivendo quel "Capisco." ?
Ma chi sei ?

Questo bisogna farlo scendere (forzatamente e con bastonate sui denti) dal piedistallo.
E questo sarebbe un docente universitario/virologo ?
Che fosse una  si era già capito nel 2020,ma oggi si è veramente superato e ha mostrato a tutti il suo vero volto.


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma anche se non fosse disabile,chi sei tu per pubblicare la foto di una persona e sbeffeggiarla (davanti ai tuoi 300.000 follower più tutti gli altri utenti della piattaforma) scrivendo quel "Capisco." ?
> Ma chi sei ?


è l'esperto che ci spiega il covid in prima serata RAI da due anni



>





>





>





>



anche volendo, non potrei mettergliele in calce al post in quanto seleziona da un anno chi può rispondere (giusto qualche utente che fa meno critiche dell'ufficio stampa nordcoreano, neanche tutti i suoi fake followers possono commentarlo)


quasi dimenticavo, *capisco*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2022)

*Partono le prese di posizione "contro" dei personaggi famosi. Il conduttore Rai de I Fatti Vostri, Salvo Sottile su Twitter: *_*"Quando le telecamere (e il caldo) danno alla testa. Da uno come lui non te lo aspetti".*_


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Partono le prese di posizione "contro" dei personaggi famosi. Il conduttore Rai de I Fatti Vostri, Salvo Sottile su Twitter: *_*"Quando le telecamere (e il caldo) danno alla testa. Da uno come lui non te lo aspetti".*_


dai dai trasformiamolo in martire come Will Smith


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma anche se non fosse disabile,chi sei tu per pubblicare la foto di una persona e sbeffeggiarla (davanti ai tuoi 300.000 follower più tutti gli altri utenti della piattaforma) scrivendo quel "Capisco." ?
> Ma chi sei ?
> 
> Questo bisogna farlo scendere (forzatamente e con bastonate sui denti) dal piedistallo.
> ...


Premettendo che sta sul caxxo pure a me burioni, non capisco come mai tutto questo livore non l'ho mai visto verso salvini quando lui è da anni che usa questo metodo di mettere alla gogna pubblica chi gli dà contro, e lo faceva in veste di ministro dell'interno, a parer mio un comportamento più grave rispetto a quel clown di burioni, eppure qui di thread come questo su di lui non ne ho mai visto mezzo


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Partono le prese di posizione "contro" dei personaggi famosi. Il conduttore Rai de I Fatti Vostri, Salvo Sottile su Twitter: *_*"Quando le telecamere (e il caldo) danno alla testa. Da uno come lui non te lo aspetti".*_


pensavo fossi svenuto per il top di Elodie su italia 1


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Premettendo che sta sul caxxo pure a me burioni, non capisco come mai tutto questo livore non l'ho mai visto verso salvini quando lui è da anni che usa questo metodo di mettere alla gogna pubblica chi gli dà contro, e lo faceva in veste di ministro dell'interno, a parer mio un comportamento più grave rispetto a quel clown di burioni, eppure qui di thread come questo su di lui non ne ho mai visto mezzo





>





>


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensavo fossi svenuto per il top di Elodie su italia 1


???


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> ???


mi deludi Fabri, ti è sfuggito qualcosa in tv
stava praticamente nuda su Battiti live poco fa ed è finita half topless ballando mentre cantava

chiuso ot


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Tanto ha chiesto scusa e ora passa tutto, lui è raccomandato


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> L'odiatore virostar Burioni ha fatto un'altra vittima.
> 
> Stava insultando come al suo solito chi non la pensa come lui sul covid e affini, per inciso elogia Fedriga e Zaia, quando ha letto tra i messaggi una ragazza che ha condiviso la posizione di un deputato leghista.
> 
> ...


Che atto schifoso e presuntuoso 


Pensare che il nostro dibattito pubblico sul COVID è in mano a questi pagliacci, si capisce subito la maglia nera del nostro paese anche nella gestione pandemica in Europa  

I nostri rappresentanti al potere non sono nemmeno riusciti a creare un canale di comunicazione ufficiale, pensavano a fare il bollettino di guerra dei caduti ogni sera alle 19


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

Che c'entra? Ripeto se non si fosse capito, a me burioni sta altamente sul c, fosse per me lo butterei fuori dalla rai domani mattina, solo che non capisco come mai fate i SJW solo con lui mentre ad altri (vedi salvini) non riservate questi trattamenti

@Andris non mi fa quotare il tuo messaggio quindi ti taggo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Ripeto se non si fosse capito, a me burioni sta altamente sul c, fosse per me lo butterei fuori dalla rai domani mattina, solo che non capisco come mai fate i SJW solo con lui mentre ad altri (vedi salvini) non riservate questi trattamenti



Vale anche per Salvini,per Letta,Renzi,per chiunque e non solo per i politici.
Ma il primo citato è un cavernicolo che gira con la clava sotto la giacca,quuindi uscite del genere te le puoi anche aspettare (e sono comunque da condannare),mentre uno come Burioni (virologo e docente universitario) dovrebbe avere un minimo (*minimo*) di materia grigia.

Cosa che invece non ha mai avuto.

Sai la cosa che più fa riflettere ?
Ma dove sono finite tutte le "femministe" che fino all'altroieri rompevano le 00 persino sulle virgole fuoriposto ?
Dove sono finiti tutti i paladini contro il bodyshaming ?
Dove sono finiti tutti i pezzenti politici di sinistra sempre pronti a palesarsi quando uscite del genere le commette qualche esponente della destra ?

Ma dove sono tutti questi parachiuli ? Tutti dileguati.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi deludi Fabri, ti è sfuggito qualcosa in tv
> stava praticamente nuda su Battiti live poco fa ed è finita half topless ballando mentre cantava
> 
> chiuso ot


Ma Battiti non fa il martedì su Italia 1?


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Salvini,per Letta,Renzi,per chiunque e non solo per i politici.
> Ma il primo citato è un cavernicolo che gira con la clava sotto la giacca,quuindi uscite del genere te le puoi anche aspettare (e sono comunque da condannare),mentre uno come Burioni (virologo e docente universitario) dovrebbe avere un minimo (*minimo*) di materia grigia.
> 
> Cosa che invece non ha mai avuto.
> ...


Va beh ma quelli sono talmente tanti intrisi di ipocrisia che ovviamente non possono fare altro che girare la testa dall'altra parte in queste situazioni, manco gli do più peso onestamente, purtroppo l'Italia è il paese della paraculaggine e dei due pesi e delle due misure,hanno scassato le palle con la storia delle quote rosa, però non ho mai visto una femminista indignarsi perchè in cantiere alle 7 di mattina a spaccarsi la schiena vanno solo uomini, i paladini del bodyshaming si scandalizzano solo se fai notare a un boiler di 300 kg che sarebbe meglio per lei se si mettesse a dieta e che non è vero che "grasso è bello", per quanto riguarda quelli di sinistra (se intendi il PD e affiliati personalmente non li ritengo di sinistra, sono solo dei democristiani molto lontani dal concetto di sinistra che ho io) sono una banderuola che va dove tira il vento sempre pronti a puntare il dito contro gli altri (anche se ad essere onesti questa cosa la fanno un pò tutti) per screditare e far vedere quanto loro siano molto più belli/bravi/buoni


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Ripeto se non si fosse capito, a me burioni sta altamente sul c, fosse per me lo butterei fuori dalla rai domani mattina, solo che non capisco come mai fate i SJW solo con lui mentre ad altri (vedi salvini) non riservate questi trattamenti
> 
> @Andris non mi fa quotare il tuo messaggio quindi ti taggo


Per me la Lega e Salvini possono pure sparire.. ma non lo vedi che tutte le testate giornalistiche hanno riportato la notizia minimizzando l'accaduto ? Del tipo" il povero Burioni ha sbagliato ed ha chiesto scusa "

Qui bisogna stare veramente attenti perché se non cade Burioni oggi, vuol dire che chi ha la tessera elettorale PD e affini sono immuni dal Politically Correct.. e basta chiedere scusa per rimediare.. anche se si offendono disabili...

Tutto le paladine del #Metoo nessuna che si sia mossa contro Burioni...

Ma è normale si cacano sotto perché è uno degli intoccabili.. le Viro Star non si toccano


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è l'esperto che ci spiega il covid in prima serata RAI da due anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E esiste gente che ancora oggi lo loda... Capisco!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi, Lucarelli non ha tempo per Burioni.
Ora sta battagliando 24/24 contro i tassisti 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544676727150055425


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, Lucarelli non ha tempo per Burioni.
> Ora sta battagliando 24/24 contro i tassisti
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544676727150055425








Ho trovato questa perla di 3 giorni fa 

Il bullo che insegna alla bulla ad essere civili...

Ma dove siamo arrivati ???
Questi fanno la morale ai tassisti quando offendono i disabili e volevano sciogliere nell'acido i no-vax


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Luglio 2022)

perchè, questa?


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è l'esperto che ci spiega il covid in prima serata RAI da due anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutte le volte che leggo i tweet di Burioni resto sconvolto dal suo Italiano.


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, Lucarelli non ha tempo per Burioni.
> Ora sta battagliando 24/24 contro i tassisti
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544676727150055425


Sarebbe bellissimo un gioco alla Squid Game , VERO, con la Lucarelli, Burioni, Speranza...pagherei di tasca mia, come i boss nella serie che si godono lo spettacolo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

Pazzesco sto Burioni comunque.. io non ho parole, questo fino a febbraio 2020 stava in qualche cesso, della sua esistenza manco si sapeva. Poi da star della virologia al capo popolo.
Chissà quanto avrà mangiato bene in questi due anni.. e continua a farlo vedo.


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco sto Burioni comunque.. io non ho parole, questo fino a febbraio 2020 stava in qualche cesso, della sua esistenza manco si sapeva. Poi da star della virologia al capo popolo.
> Chissà quanto avrà mangiato bene in questi due anni.. e continua a farlo vedo.


Sta gente non ha nessuna intenzione di tornare a lavorare "veramente". Disposti a tutto. Fanno quasi paura.


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2022)

altri almeno vedono dei pazienti, nei ritagli di tempo delle interviste ed eventi mondani
lui non ne ha mai visto uno da chissà quale epoca...


----------

